# SPS-Programmierer (m/w)



## Arno Bokelmann (11 Mai 2011)

*Sie haben Kenntnisse im Bereich SPS-Programmierung? Unser Partner, ein erfolgreich agierendes Werkzeug- und Maschinenbauunternehmen des ostwestfälischen Mittelstandes, benötigt aktuell einen SPS-Programmierer (m/w) mit Spaß an der Projektierung und Programmierung SPS-gestützter Automatisierungslösungen. *

*Das vor mehreren Jahrzehnten ursprünglich als Handwerksbetrieb gegründete Familienunternehmen ist spezialisiert auf die Herstellung von kundenspezifischen Anlagen, Werkzeugen und Stanzvorrichtungen für die Druckindustrie. Innovationsfähigkeit, eine hohe Produktqualität, absolute Liefertreue und vor allen Dingen das motivierte Miteinander von rund 150 qualifizierten Mitarbeitern legen dabei die Voraussetzung für den kontinuierlichen Erfolg unseres Auftraggebers. *

*Auf der Basis guter Geschäftszahlen und dementsprechend kontinuierlichen Wachstums suchen wir für unseren im schönen Ostwestfalen-Lippe ansässigen Partner zum nächstmöglichen Eintrittstermin Sie als "SPS-Programmierer (m/w)".*

*Ihre Aufgaben:*


Projektierung und Programmierung SPS-gestützter Automatisierungs- und Steuerungslösungen
Programmierung und Automatisierung von SPS-Steuerungen nach IEC-61131
Begleitung anspruchsvoller Projekte von der Konzeption bis zur Inbetriebnahme
Kundenbetreuung in Deutschland und dem nahen europäischen Ausland (wenig Reisetätigkeit)
Tages-Inbetriebnahme von Kleinserienmaschinen (zeitlich begrenzt)
Schulung des Bedienerpersonals
Kontinuierliche Qualitätssicherung
*Ihre Qualifikationen:* 

Abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung als SPS-Fachkraft, Techniker oder ein Studium der Elektrotechnik bzw. eine vergleichbare Qualifikation
Berufserfahrung und gute Kenntnisse im Bereich der SPS-Programmierung (IEC, CoDeSys, TwinCat etc.)
Gute Kenntnisse im Bereich Bussysteme, Antriebstechnik und Visualisierung
Englischkenntnisse
Führerschein Klasse B
*Sie sind außerdem:* 

Analytisch, innovativ und kreativ
Akribisch und strukturiert in Ihrer Arbeitsweise
Kundenorientiert in Ihrem Denken und Handeln
Sicher im Auftritt
*Das Unternehmen bietet:*

Eigenverantwortliches Arbeiten in einem partnerschaftlichen Umfeld
Gute Bezahlung
Langfristige Perspektiven
Flache Hierarchien
*Interessiert? Dann senden Sie uns bitte Ihre vollständige Bewerbung nach Möglichkeit per E-Mail an kontakt@bokelmann.de. (Aus administrativen Gründen bitten wir Sie, von einer Bewerbung in Papierform abzusehen.) Bitte geben Sie dabei Ihre Gehaltsvorstellungen und den frühestmöglichen Eintrittstermin an. Wenn Sie noch weitere Fragen haben, können Sie auch unseren verantwortlichen Berater, Herrn Arno Bokelmann, unter der Nummer 0 52 51 - 37 01 01 anrufen. Gerne erklärt er Ihnen genau, worum es geht!*

*Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Bewerbung!*


----------



## Markus (13 Mai 2011)

Thema geschlossen, Diskussion verlegt:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=45072


----------

